# Problema con impreso en ares proteus



## Lalo22 (Ago 4, 2009)

tengo un problema...ya tengo todos mis componentes en la plantilla....pero me di cuenta q las terminales de vcc y gnd no estan conectadas o se conectan automaticamente con el autoruteo ....como le hago?


----------



## Lalo22 (Ago 4, 2009)

aqui no se q onda.....

el pin 10 es vcc y el 5 es gnd....

segun el dibujo ...como es esto...?

en q estoy mal....?

y en las otras dos....se supone asi quedaria mi impreso?

por q segun la primera imagen...me quedaria segun la visualizacion en 3d sin pistas...

y la otra q aparece con pistas seria solo si no pongo la opcion de masas  y vcc....


----------



## Vick (Ago 8, 2009)

Haber, por mucho que leo tus preguntas no logro captar cual es el problema que tienes...

¿el problema es que no te conecta las terminales de alimentacion o que?

Si puedes postea *el circuito* o sube los archivos de proteus para poder checarlos (y que versión tienes).


----------

